# عرض مرئي مبسط حول خطوط الأنابيب



## NAK (14 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

سأقدم هنا عرضاً مرئياً مبسطاً عن أنابيب النفط و الغاز و لا أعلم ما إذا كان الإخوة المشرفين سيقومون بنقله ليكون مع موضيع الأنابيب أم سيتركونه كموضوع مستقل.
Ch 1.zip​


----------



## إسلام (14 أغسطس 2006)

جزيت خيراً أخي الكريم...
أظن أن نقله أفيد أخي الكريم لتعم الفائدة...


----------



## azzo (14 أغسطس 2006)

*تحياتي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بعد التحية..
الاخ Nak شكرا لك....
اتمنى ان اعرف في اي شركة تعمل .. اذا لايوجد مانع 
معتز رجب / بنغازي


----------



## mutwakil (14 أغسطس 2006)

*التطور الصناعي من حرفي الي متدفق الي مرن*

الاخوة الكرام 
ارجو منكم تزويدنا بمعلومات عن _التطور الصناعي من حرفي الي متدفق الي مرن_


----------



## NAK (15 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا الجزء الثاني من العرض.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## NAK (15 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا الباب الثالث من العرض

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ليزر بيم (15 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا باشا على المجهود


----------



## mazen1973 (15 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أبوعلي إياد (15 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## NAK (15 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا الفصل الرابع من العرض

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم،
*
*
جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الطرح القيّم و الملفات المُفيدة جداً !! بارك الله بك.
كنتُ أبحث عن مواضيع تخص الـ piping system فهل لديك ما يُفيدنا في 
هذا الموضوع !!؟
*
*
مع تقديري


----------



## أبوعبدالله2 (15 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخت الكريمة الباحثة الصغيرة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إذا تفضلتي بتحديد ما تريدينه حول منظومة الأنابيب فسأتمكن إن شاء الله من مساعدتك.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## NAK (15 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخت الكريمة الباحثة الصغيرة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إن موضوع منظومة الأنابيب هو موضوع كبير و متشعب و لذلك و كما تفضل الأخ الكريم أبوعبدالله2 فإنه يتعين عليك تحديد ما تريدين بحثه بدقة حتى يتسنى لمشتركي المنتدى الكرام المساعدة.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## NAK (15 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخ الكريم معتز رجب

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إنني بعون الله أعمل مهندساً ميكانيكياً بشركة الخليج العربي للنفط

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (15 أغسطس 2006)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
و مساؤك مليء بالطاعات و الخيرات إن شاء الله - تعالى -
*
*
الحقيقة يا أخي بأنني درست بعض الموضوعات في هذا الباب أيام الدراسة الجامعية
و للأسف لم أستطع فهم هذا الموضوع مو كتاب الموائع Fluid of Mechanics

أكيد أنت على علم بأن دراسة البنات ليست كدراسة الشباب و خبراتهم الحياتية و العملية 
في مثل هذا المجال، لذلك أي معلومة قد أحصل عليها ربما تفيدني  

شاكرة و مقدرة لك تواصلك الطيّب.


----------



## NAK (15 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الأخت الكريمة الباحثة الصغيرة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

علم ميكانيا الموائع لا يقتصر على منظومات الانابيب فقط و لذلك فنصيحتي لكِ هي أن تكملي قراءة العرض المبسط للأنابيب ثم بعد ذلك تتجهي إلى الحسابات التصميمية .

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (15 أغسطس 2006)

أحسنت 
رحم الله والديك وجزاك خير الجزاء 
وأرغب من الزيد
وشكرا


----------



## rehoo (15 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوه الفاضلين أشكر مجهودكم
و أرجوا المساعده في أيضاح بالقوانين كيفية تصميم شبكه انابيب مياه 
حيث أنني أحتاج لها و بشده و لكم فائق الأحترام


----------



## NAK (16 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا الفصل الخامس من العرض

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## المحسى (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## islam2a (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخى على الاجزاء الخمسه
ونتمنى المزيد منك انشاء الله


----------



## العرندس (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بوركت أخي الفاضل .. 

وجزاك الله خيرا 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمد حسني الصوي (17 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابو عبدالله


----------



## ايهاب موسى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حامد تايه (19 سبتمبر 2006)

مششششششششششكورين


----------



## mechanical9 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا" لك يا أخ nak


----------



## NAK (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

بارك الله فيكم على دعمكم, نسأل أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و أن ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
اخوكم
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## خالد ابوحمزة (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هامبوريا (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salt (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (29 فبراير 2008)




----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير ....................شكرا


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير ....................شكرا


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## essam914 (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة ويا ريت أي حد عنده فكرة عن الفرق بين piping &pipeline engineer يدلي بدلوه
والله الموفق
:5:


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (29 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم عمل رائع ياباشمهندس ومفيد جدا وفقك الله للمزيد , لكن لم اتمكن من تحميل الفصل الثالث واعطاني ملاحظة بان الملف معطوب اوالارشيف غير موجود بخلاف باقي الفصول الاخرى التي تم تحميلها بيسر


----------



## طه الفشنى (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتور


----------



## mech-egypt (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى


----------



## zezo3m (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى


----------



## الجدى (5 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## msamy85 (9 مارس 2008)

thxx soo much


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (10 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هُندُس (10 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً... مشروعي في مقرر Maunufacturing process هذا الافصل عن أنابيب توصيل الغاز والبترول تحت الماء...
احتراماتي...


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (10 مارس 2008)

أسال الله ان يبارك فيك ..


----------



## islam2a (10 مارس 2008)

عروض رائعة جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## meddoo_14 (21 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير
ولكن لوتحاول رفع الفصول 2 ,4،3 ,5 ثانية " حيث ان هناك خطأ يظهر في الملف بعد التحميل
وشكرا علي المجود الرائع في الفصل رقم 1 الذي استطعت تحميلة


----------



## عمر محمد3 (22 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكنى لم اتمكن من التحميل ارجو ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير رفع الملفات على مواقع رفع
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله شمس الدين (22 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الطرح القيّم و الملفات المُفيدة جداً !! بارك الله بك.


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكم


----------



## adham fahad (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ورحمة
هل يوجد مزيد


----------



## يقظان القيسي (6 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكم
مع التقدير 
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## سدير عدنان (7 أبريل 2008)

الاخ العزيزNAK هذه الفايلات جدا مهمة وذات فائدة كبيرة جدا اشكرك اخي العزيز علة هذا المجهود......اذا امكنك استاذي العزيز في ايجاد الكود الاتيAWWA-D10 الخاص بالخزانات المياه واكون شاكرا وممتنا للك وهذا *****ي في حالة توفره مع التقدير
sadeer_adnan***********


----------



## MMDDAA (8 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلا لك أخي Nak وجعل عملك هذا في موازين حسناتك


----------



## mohkoraym (8 أبريل 2008)

جهد مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممتاز


----------



## محمدعمار (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ياريحان الخير


----------



## virtualknight (9 أبريل 2008)

عاشت الأيادي على هذا المجهود الطيب الذي فيه فائدة الجميع.


----------



## سنوفة (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## معن الحاج علي (13 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله عني وعن المستفيدين خيرا
أللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف شكر


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم والله يا اخي جزاكم الله خير عندي ون رار بس ما عرفت شلون افتح الملف مدري بيه مشكلة اذا عدكم جواب ممنون


----------



## خليل ابوشرشوح (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (31 مايو 2008)

عاشت الايادي وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## وائل عبده (31 مايو 2008)

عاشت الايادي وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (1 يونيو 2008)

والله موضوع فوق الروعه


----------



## ودحمد (3 يونيو 2008)

اخى n a kاكرمك الله بالصحه والعافيه وجعلك ذخرا لقبيله المهندسين العرب اولا وللامه جمعاء
والله توضيح شافى وممتاز


----------



## الجاكوار (3 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع الجميل والمفيد جدا 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zizo_ppc (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخى العزيز
الملفات لا تفتح معى لماذا أرجو الإغادة من أحد المهندسين؟
وشكرا"


----------



## zizo_ppc (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخى العزيز
الملفات لا تفتح معى لماذا أرجو الإفادة من أحد المهندسين؟
وشكرا"


----------



## agaaaas (4 يونيو 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## م/ خالد (5 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
والله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وياليت تفيدنا عن صيانة المضخات والكومبريسور لأني انا مهندس جديد في مجال بيتروكيميكال فحاب أعرف ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ميكانييكا (21 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك يا اخي الكريم على هذه العروض المفيدة جدا واتمنى لك التوفيق واسأل الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود


----------



## سحروته (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً لأنني حقيقة أستفيد من العرض لأنه حالياً موضع رسالتي 

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن الأديب (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## زيد جبار (24 مارس 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ايهاب الريس (25 مارس 2009)

thanks alot god bless you


----------



## البخاري 19 (25 مارس 2009)

ربنا يكرمك في الدارين ويزيدك ويرفعك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ستندر (25 مارس 2009)

بارك اله فيك اخي nak وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ...


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير

و الله يعطيك العافية.......... شي حلو كتير


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (27 أبريل 2009)

أسال الله ان يبارك فيك ..


----------



## osama alsheikh (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير و بارك فيك


----------



## رائد حمامرة (29 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اللورد900 (1 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## samehzizo (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى العزيز


----------



## ناصرهلال (2 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور ياباشا


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yasser ali m (2 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذاالموضوع الراااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## jabbar2000 (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (5 مايو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد القيم.


----------



## alhabbash (5 مايو 2009)

*:20:بارك الله فيك أخي*​


----------



## amr fathy (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير ...........


----------



## fathy_eng2008 (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## engahmedezz (7 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذا العلم
جعلة الله لك علما ينتفع بة


----------



## م/يوسف (8 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## نور محمد علي (31 مايو 2009)

NAK قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير 
عندي سؤال مهم اذا كنت تعرف كيفية التصميم water supply بالتفصيل من طقطق للسلام عليكم ارجوك ان تساعدني اذا كان لديك الخبرة في ذلك وايضا كيفيات حساب خزان الماء الذي يحوي ايضا ماء للفاير فايتينغ


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (11 يونيو 2009)

nak قال:


> الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام
> 
> بارك الله فيكم على دعمكم, نسأل أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و أن ينفعنا بما علمنا


 
جزاك الله خيرا على الاجزاء الخمسة ........ :5:
اللهم ما علمه ما ينفعه وينتفع به كل مسلم اللهم ما بارك له فى علمه


----------



## محمود بروسلى (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع 
للامام ياباشا


----------



## مؤيد غازي (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود شرف الدين (18 أغسطس 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (19 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sgmah1985 (19 أغسطس 2009)

اسال المولى ان يكتب لك الاجر ويرفع قدرك في الدارين


----------



## الجذائر (19 أغسطس 2009)

i did not see no lecons


----------



## KSA_ENG (20 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية وما قصرت


----------



## احمدكركور (7 سبتمبر 2009)

التوقيع:


----------



## م. يامن خضور (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير ...........


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا0000000000000000000


----------



## med123 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hamadalx (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لا أجد كلمات تصف مدى روعة حب الخير للغير..........
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جــــــدآ والف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## al-ooo-al (12 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks a lot


----------



## اسامة القاسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوميسون (12 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لك ومشكوررررررر على المجهود


----------



## رائدرائد (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي*


----------



## safa aldin (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بوركت أخي الفاضل .. 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا العرض الجميل


----------



## عباس الثاني (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزيت خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## نبيل الريان (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## عادل الساعدي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

Nak حقيقي انك عضو مميز مشكور بجميع لغات العالم


----------



## عمر الامارات (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك على هذه المشاركة


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و بارككم الله 
نسخة برنامج التصميم موقعها محجوب 
ياريت ترفعها على الفور شيرد و تقبلوا تحياتي و عرفاني


----------



## apo_mosa (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفعكم ونفع بكم


----------



## rwanm (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmed gea (23 ديسمبر 2009)

good


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## cropper (17 يناير 2010)

ممتاز جدا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sony1983 (28 يناير 2010)

Thanks for the information


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (30 يناير 2010)

جزيت الجنه


----------



## مسلم يوسف (31 يناير 2010)

* شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## foaadalsalim (3 فبراير 2010)

والله تسلم ايدك يا اخي على هاي المعلومات الحلوه .


----------



## ابوعبدالله الديري (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يأخي الكريم


----------



## بوقرقره (13 فبراير 2010)

أيها الأخ العزيز nak أولا شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد ........... وثانيا اريد ان أطلب منك نصيحه تخص piping system أريد أن أحضر فيها الماجستير في أي مجال من مجالاتها..... على ماذا تنصحني ؟؟ أيضا الأخوه ممكن تنصحوني !


----------



## م0بشار (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي على المجهود الرائع , الله يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك 0

سبحان الله وبحمده 

م0 بشار


----------



## Cute.966 (5 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## 0128676708 (6 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## has2006 (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (15 مارس 2010)

الله يوفقك0000مع التقدير


----------



## المساعد 1 (18 مارس 2010)

ألف ألف ألف 
شكر ,,,


----------



## عبد السلام ابوحجر (18 مارس 2010)

_ارجوتزويدي بكافة المعلومات عن المطرقه المائيه_
_ولكم مني جزيل الشكر_


----------



## أسد الواحة (22 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور الجهد العظيم


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (22 مارس 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## الساهر الفرحان (23 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافيه يا صاحبي وينور دربك


----------



## CANIZZARO (26 يونيو 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سدير عدنان (10 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز دائما ملفاتك مهمة ومفيدة جدا ارجو تكرار مواضيعك ...............................وشكرا


----------



## ابو العطا (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد
لو موجود معلومات عن تصميم خط طرد 
ياريت تزودنا به ومشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## منير البغدادي (16 يوليو 2010)

نشكر لكم الجهود المبذولة


----------



## منير البغدادي (16 يوليو 2010)

ممكن كتاب عن الذكاء الاصطناعي واكون شاكر لكم كثير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## سمعان79 (24 يوليو 2010)

سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك ... اشهد ان لا اله الا انت ... استغفرك و اتوب اليك


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى


----------



## as3ate (2 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو العطا (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العندليب المصرى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## khanfar83 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ahmed malik (19 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله .


----------



## اي واحد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشــــــــــــــكور على الموضوع المميز


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اودالقاء الضوء على مواصفات شبكات الصرف فى المنشات الصناعية 

ولكم وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## thaeribrahem (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الأجزتء الخمسة


----------



## نشوان11 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا انها مواضيع مهمة و ذات قيمة حقيقية......شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## captain bibo (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## m.s.f (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*لحام الأنابيب*

السلام عليكم 
نرفق لكم معلومات عن لحام الأنابيب


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا m.s.f واتمنى لك الموفقية الدائمة


----------



## حسام وهبه مجاهد (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا بجد فعلا عرض مفيد جدا جدا ولك من كل التقدير علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## alibakor (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdelrahim (7 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك أخي *


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا 
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (8 يناير 2011)

مرحبا شباب ما في شي جديد


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (22 فبراير 2011)

والله العظيم تلاته أنت كتير مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## safa aldin (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## ضياء محمود حجي (23 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا على كل الخدمات والمساعدة والارشاد


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

كثر الله خيرك يا ريت لو تكثروا من الاشياء المهمة وغير صعبة الفهم


----------



## MANDOOO_7 (28 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يامن علي حسن (28 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## mouhammadjum (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك _حمص_سورية


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ecc1010 (25 أبريل 2011)

*جزززاك الله خيرا 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى علينا من يصلح البلاد والعباد 
اللهم أمين*​


----------



## hassanaki (26 يونيو 2011)

مع الشكررررررررررررر


----------



## mezohazoma (4 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer sameer (4 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك، عمل جميل، لكنه يحتاج إلى المزيد منك، فتابع حتى تحصل على الافضل.
لك كل تقدير


----------



## KSA_ENG (4 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكرااا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك
مع تحياتي


----------



## ahmadkhaled (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا عسل


----------



## mustafatel (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

عرض ممتاز بارك الله بك


----------



## yassen kassar (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## جلال الشبيلات (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng.zahid (29 نوفمبر 2011)

عرض رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## شرشر الجديد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

جامد اووووووووووووي


----------



## أبوو علاء (3 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي .
و جزاك الله خير...


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس موسى شقران (31 يناير 2012)

مجهود يستحق الشكروالتقدير والاحترام للمجهود المبذل فيه
وشكرااا


----------



## mmm2004 (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alowes (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عمر المحمدي 2012 (16 فبراير 2012)

اجمل مافي الحياة ان تكون صديقا مدى العمر يوفي لك مدى العمر


----------



## عمر المحمدي 2012 (16 فبراير 2012)

hhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/33.gifttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/16.gif

نبني الحياة بالامل ونستعين بالله لتحمل القدرhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/32.gif


----------



## Abdelrhman_87 (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير...


----------



## sooooma (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك علي هذا المجهو وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 فبراير 2012)

.lالسلام عليكم استاذنا المهندس NAK بارك الله فيكم و في سعيكم و في علمكم و فيما رزقكم و جعل لكم بكل حرف حسنة و فتح لكم ابواب السعادة في الدارين 
​


----------



## سلمان 333 (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا.........


----------



## ر.م علي (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hany yassin (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## chetoos17 (27 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## tmnaji (5 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa_mobset (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## nofal (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (12 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## virtualknight (12 يونيو 2012)

مجهود كبير تستحق عليه التقدير


----------



## alaa_barakat (4 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## النور القادم (4 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع مميز بصراحة ... يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ابوفاطمة سلمان (11 نوفمبر 2012)

احسنت اخي العزيز 
واساله تعالى ان يوفقك لكل خير ويزيد عطائك


----------



## ابوفاطمة سلمان (11 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقك الله وكثر عطاءك


----------



## حمدي النمر (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على دعمكم, نسأل أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و أن ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## العوذلي1 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (2 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (2 يناير 2013)

great presentation ,well done , الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (3 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mah999 (4 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mymorning08 (13 يناير 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## adarweesh (16 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## adarweesh (16 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## NAK (17 يناير 2013)

الأخوة الأفاضل:

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم اللع عني خير الجزاء على كلماتكم الطيبة جميعاً...كما أسألكم أن تنشروا ما وفقني الله بطرحه في هذا الملتقى الطيب للجميع دون حرج أو إذن.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## NAK (17 يناير 2013)

لأخوة الأفاضل:

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم اللع عني خير الجزاء على كلماتكم الطيبة جميعاً...كما أسألكم أن تنشروا ما وفقني الله بطرحه في هذا الملتقى الطيب للجميع دون حرج أو إذن.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

...........................


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

merciiiiiiiiii


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

...............................


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

..........................


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

............................


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

...........


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

............................................................


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

11111111111122222222222


----------



## aminebmw (17 يناير 2013)

444444444444444


----------



## alaa_1 (17 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (20 يناير 2013)

1000 thanks


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## AL-baz (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت من عمل ممتاز


----------



## السعيد الزينى (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاسيوي (25 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## توتة85 (2 أبريل 2013)

راااا


----------



## هامبوريا (20 أكتوبر 2014)

خالص تحياتي.........هايل يا اخ nak كما عهدناك دوما


----------



## مدحت1 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي التقني (23 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرااا اخوية
ممكن حد يساعدني على تعليم كيفية قراءة المخططات الميكانيكية الخاصة بتشيد محطة عزل النفط .و المتكونة من 
1.plot plan
2.Layout
3.Isometric


----------



## zakarya ahmad (27 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## mohammed ishag moh (4 يناير 2015)

عمل جميل جزاك الله خبر


----------



## ابوعمروالشطورى (6 يناير 2015)

شكرا ... مجهود مشكور


----------

